# Need help with identification



## LidijaPN (Jan 15, 2022)

Bladderwort. It’s a weird carnivorous plant but it eats tiny things, not anything we care about. When I had it I just kept physically removing it till it stopped growing back. Wasn’t too hard.


----------



## Oso Polar (Apr 22, 2015)

Utricularia gibba. AFAIK the only way to get rid of it is manual removal.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

As mentioned, it's U. gibba. You'll have to manually remove it (and be persistent with it). If you leave a small piece, it'll quickly grow back.


----------



## Viper.sg (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks all for helping me to identify this plant. Wow it’s really such a pain to remove. Almost impossible to get rid of, so the only thing I can do is to keep managing its growth and remove weekly.


----------



## LidijaPN (Jan 15, 2022)

Viper.sg said:


> Thanks all for helping me to identify this plant. Wow it’s really such a pain to remove. Almost impossible to get rid of, so the only thing I can do is to keep managing its growth and remove weekly.


mine eventually gave up. Don't lose hope!


----------

